

Show HN: This year I learnt to code and am just about to release my first game - adamthats
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQCrg3y3pts

======
DevAccount
First time programming ever? How did you find the learning curve?

Anyway, congrats, looks really good. Good luck.

~~~
adamthats
Well, yeah! I'd done a tiny bit of VBA scripting for work, but this was first
effort to do anything 'proper'.

The curve was pretty tough to start with (and I'm definitely nowhere near the
top of it yet), but I kept my goals small and gave myself a lot of time to
read books / websites / stack overflow.

One downside to this approach is that I'm still working with code I wrote a
year ago, so my code base is pretty horrendous! Needless to say I won't be
reusing much of this project...

Thanks very much!

